# Model Lathe Restoration - Where to Start? Contact Points?



## Beginner3425 (Feb 27, 2010)

I live in NW Central Florida, 60 miles from Tampa. Lurking in my barn, I have a small, old model makers lathe which would be fun to renovate/restore. Later today, when the temp rises somewhat, I'll post the model type. What is a good start point to contact other enthusiast groups? Either locally or over the Internet? I tried a quick google search and this was the only useful site which I located.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 27, 2010)

mike: welcome
First lets find out what you have there. i am sure folks here can help get you in the right direction. 
Tin


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 27, 2010)

Mike I have restored several lathe, shaper and at this moment I am restoring a Sioux valve grinding machine, I first make sure that it works fine, If I need parts make them or buy, put the machine back together to see if it works well, then back apart, I clean to the bare metal, prime, paint and the bare metal parts are polished, the color various on my mood at the time, if you look in this group under "show us you lathe" you will see different colors, I restored a 7X10 Mini Lathe to Ford Blue and Sunburst yellow, just have fun with the colors, just take you time and do it right the first time, make sure you get before and after pictures, Lathe Nut


----------



## GWRdriver (Feb 27, 2010)

Even though this is a UK site, it's the most complete and comprehensive compilation of machine tool maker's information there is. If your lathe isn't one of the _usual suspects_, and certainly if it is, you will probably find it on Tony's site. http://www.lathes.co.uk/


----------



## Hal (Feb 27, 2010)

Mike
First things first, pictures  ;D Everyone likes to see lathes.

With pictures people can help with make and model of the lathe and can also so tell if the lathe is complete.

Hal


----------



## polepenhollow (Feb 28, 2010)

Clean and make everything you have work, then consider what must be done for either a return to working status or restoration.
I usually go in between. I make everything work well and screw the paint.
Chrome don't get you home.
K Lively


----------



## shred (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's a Florida model engineering group.. http://www.floridaame.org/


----------

